# Looking for work in Washington.



## tstiefel (Apr 26, 2011)

I am fairly new to the EMT field. I have been  licensed for a year and cannot get hired. Does anyone have any thoughts on this. I am assuming that it is because I am not 21 anymore lol.


----------



## Luno (Apr 27, 2011)

Tri-Med, apply now.


----------



## tstiefel (Apr 27, 2011)

I did apply there last week. I Have not  heard back anything as of yet. Good to know they are hiring right now. I am wondering if there are other ways to do emt work that will be recognized to complete my education towards medic..in case this does not prove to get me in the door. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 27, 2011)

How can you be "licensed" if you can't get hired? You can't get a state cert untill you'r affiliated with an agency. Are you with one of the volunteer groups? (By the way, EMTs in Washington aren't licensed, they're certified. A semanitic difference, I know... but one you should be aware of.)

Have you applied at AMR and Rural/Metro? If so, have you heard anything? How about Olympic in Bremerton? Or Northwest in Marysville? How far will youy drive for a job?

Do you have *ANY* issues with your driving record? If so, forget about an EMT job.

Also, read this thread: http://emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=221280&postcount=10


----------



## tstiefel (Apr 28, 2011)

well, if you like, I can mail you a copy of my "certification" if we must get that specific on semantics. I am here for help in finding work, not for being  set up for criticism. Yes, I have applied to AMR, no not to Rural as they keep saying they have no openings. No, there is nothing wrong with my driving record.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 28, 2011)

No thanks. I have one of my own. However, I'm curious how you have a State Certification if you're not working?


----------



## CAPilot55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to the world of EMS, where sarcasm is a daily happening!!  If you cant take a little nit-picking your in the wrong field

 But, on a side note keep looking for work and don't quit.  Dress up and hand deliver every single application packet that you make.  And if they are not hiring, still apply it does not hurt to try.


----------



## tstiefel (Apr 29, 2011)

I can handle it as long as you can  I was sponsored through Pierce county Red Cross. I was told early on that my chances of getting hired would increase if I already had my certification, so I did what I had to do to get it and I don't regret it since I am now pretty involved with them. I wont give up, don't worry. As i said, I love this line of work, obviously as the pay scale is not great. I have no intentions of giving up on it, was just hoping someone had some insight on how to get in so I can finish up my paramedic one day before I am old lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2011)

tstiefel said:


> I can handle it as long as you can  I was sponsored through Pierce county Red Cross. I was told early on that my chances of getting hired would increase if I already had my certification, so I did what I had to do to get it and I don't regret it since I am now pretty involved with them. I wont give up, don't worry. As i said, I love this line of work, obviously as the pay scale is not great. I have no intentions of giving up on it, was just hoping someone had some insight on how to get in so I can finish up my paramedic one day before I am old lol



You're correct. Having your cert means you can go right to work, rather than having to wait the typical 6 to 8 weeks to get your card once you're affiliated.

There really is no trick to getting hired. It's all about being in the right place at the right time. EMTs are like McDonald's employees. A dime a dozen. However, TriMed probably is your best bet. The turnover there is high, so you have a shot at getting a job, and you'll get great experience if you're on a 24 hour car. The day cars are not bad, but you'll do a lot of BLS IFT. get set to run your *** off. 

As far as paramedic school, Central is doing the "Zero to Hero" thing, taking people with no EMS experience and churning out medics. You can try that route if you're so inclined. TCC will want at least a year of solid BLS experience. It's a very competitive program to get into. You can see all the details on that at the TCC website. The only other choices here in WA are CBC and NCTI. And you can research and make your own decisions on that.

You should understand that if you become a paramedic in Western Washington, your options are VERY limited unless you plan on becoming a fire medic. There simply aren't many jobs. And just like EMT, you can't get your medic cert until you're affiliated with an ALS agency. So, think it through. Are you sure you want to go through the trials of medic school to be a medic in a state with very few non fire job options, with lousy pay. And again, read the thread I referenced above. It'll answer a lot of questions.

You need to understand that I'm certainly not being snarky... just a realist. And if your skin is so thin that you can't handle a little pressure on an internet message board, EMS is really not the career for you.

Take that for what it's worth.

Love, a Washington Paramedic.


----------



## Futureblue (Apr 29, 2011)

Why is the turn over rate so high? Is it pay or working condtions related - or just people who thought EMS would be different?


----------



## tstiefel (Apr 29, 2011)

I think you are misunderstanding me...I have not felt insulted here at all. My training is through TCC. I saw your team in training when I was doing my EMT training as a matter of fact. Mike is my Advisor, but I know he was leaving. I am far from having a thin skin. so you don't have to worry about that either. It appears that if something is said and I decide to say something back, that I dont have the skin for it, but actually just the opposite. I can take it, and I can give it if necessary . I have already completed all the courses for the medic course at TCC, including all the "other" classes for the year after the paramedic so only those are left. 

Yes, I know there are limitations to what is available in this state, but I am not willing to give up on something I love just because of that. As most will tell you, this kind of work is usually done by those that truly love what they do not for the income, so it will take more than that to get me to look in another direction.

Anyway, thanks for your input on alternatives to look in to, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## tstiefel (Apr 29, 2011)

As far as turn over rate, from what I know private ambulance is a stepping stone to bigger and better for several reasons. you have a minimum of time to put in to get in to a good school for the medic training, and then they move on. I am sure there is more to it, but this was apparent when i was looking in to it and talking to a couple of different providers  in the area


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2011)

Futureblue said:


> Why is the turn over rate so high? Is it pay or working condtions related - or just people who thought EMS would be different?



Yes.


----------



## RMPNW (Apr 29, 2011)

Generally turnover in private ambulance is high for a number of reasons. There is a high percentage of people that use the private ambulance/EMT route as a 'stepping stone' to something else whether it be nursing, respiratory therapy, PA, etc. Those individuals show up work for a few months until they get into the program for the career they actually want and then they are gone. A lot of people also are constantly testing for career firefighter jobs which (rarely) every so often someone gets picked up. 

I can't speak for Tri-Med, or AMR, but I know that at Rural/Metro our turnover rate has come down significantly in the last 3-4 years. We've retained a lot of people for longer than usual. Maybe it's the economy, maybe it really is just a good place to work. 

A lot of good advice above, but I would say if you truely want the job be persistent. Even if they tell you they are not hiring put in an application and call every week to find out when they expect to hire again. We go through hundreds of applications when we do hire and half or more of those people are no longer interested, found jobs, moved, etc and even if there's a lot of people ahead of you on the waiting list you might get a call.


----------



## firetender (Apr 29, 2011)

*Welcome to the Circus!*



Futureblue said:


> Why is the turn over rate so high? Is it pay or working condtions related - or just people who thought EMS would be different?



Yes!

It's a multiplicity of reasons that combine to make it more of a burden to stay in EMS than to leave and try something else. 

But to simplify it for you, it's about the absence of one word:

SUPPORT

EMS is a high-wire act and there ain't enough safety nets!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2011)

That may be a little too esoteric. 

At the place I mentioned, the high  turnover is simply about lousy pay, overwork, no chance for advancement and the fact that EMTs are treated as a disposable, much like a McDonalds employee.


----------



## firetender (Apr 29, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> That may be a little too esoteric.



Who, me?


----------



## tstiefel (Apr 30, 2011)

yes, I have spoken to a few in Rural Metro working in Tacoma area, appears to be on a pretty good plateau right now, but I will still be sending in my resume. I dont intend to overlook any possibilities. Thanks for the input and help.


----------



## edash (Jun 6, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> That may be a little too esoteric.
> 
> At the place I mentioned, the high  turnover is simply about lousy pay, overwork, no chance for advancement and the fact that EMTs are treated as a disposable, much like a McDonalds employee.



hahahaha. Wow, you hit the nail right on the head. However, even with all things considered, I still love what I do.


----------



## tstiefel (Jun 6, 2011)

yes, you definately have to love it to do the work. Its not for those looking to get rich or cant stand a little heat coming at them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 7, 2011)

edash said:


> hahahaha. Wow, you hit the nail right on the head. However, even with all things considered, I still love what I do.



So do I. If I didn't, I'd be doing something else. It just a shame that many of the new EMTs have no idea that they are not going to be the lifesavers that they were taught to be in class


----------

